# Currently the most common issue mil watches with their respective NSN #s



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Currently the most common issue mil watches with their respective NSN #s (some older ones are being phased out little by little or are already phased out in practice).

Newer Diver's:

NSN 6645-99-274-4459 is for Traser P6504 Black Storm Pro (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-426-0190 is for Precista PRS 17Q (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-891-5085 is for Precista PRS 18Q (Quartz)
NSN 6645-20-001-9382 is for Marathon Tsar Diver (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-219-3069 is for Citizen Aqualand Dive AL0004-03E (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-280-3524 is for Suunto D3 Dive Computer (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-356-5944 is for Casio G-Shock 5600 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-441-2762 is for Casio G-Shock 6900 (Quartz)

Older Diver's:

NSN 6645-99-799-5443 is for CWC SBS Diver (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-737-3314 is for Cyma Diver (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-757-3314 is for CWC Diver (Quartz) and old Precista "Small" Diver Quartz) 
NSN 6645-99-767-3314 is for old Precista "Large" Diver (Quartz)

Navigators:

NSN 6645-01-544-9475 is for new Marathon Navigator Type III Date (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-364-4042/D is for Marathon Navigator Type III Date (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-364-4042 is for Marathon Navigator Type III (Quartz), Traser P6500 Type 6 (Quartz) and Stocker & Yale P650 Type 6 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-605-2637 is for CWC G10 2000 Navigator Date RAF (Quartz)

Army/Infantry:

NSN 6645-99-133-5227 is for Nite MX-10 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-541-5317 is for CWC G10 W10 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-547-0300 is for Marathon GP Type 1 Date (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-318-9833 is for Marathon GP Type 1 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-01-231-5540 is for Timex T83512 (Quartz)
NSN 6645-99-605-2627 is for Pulsar W10 (Quartz)

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

You missed a few US watches (all of the following are available thru GSA):

6645-01-544-0408 - Marathon C-SAR
6645-00-066-4279 - Marathon Type II, Class 4 (old Type 1)
6645-20-001-9382 - Marathon T-SAR
6645-21-558-0133 - Marathon G-SAR
6645-01-318-9833 - Marathon Type I, Class 1 (old Type 3)
6645-01-544-9475 - Marathon Type III, Class 1 (old Type 6) with date
6645-01-364-4042 - Marathon Type III, Class 1 (old Type 6)

The following are (also) available thru GSA by Part Number:

WW194001 - Marathon Type III, Class 1 (6645-01-364-4042)
WW194003 - Marathon Type II, Class 4 (old Type 1) (6645-00-066-4279)
WW194004 - Marathon Type I, Class 1 (old Type 3) (6645-01-318-9833)
WW194005 - Marathon G-SAR (6645-21-558-0133)
WW194007 - Marathon T-SAR (6645-20-001-9382)
WW194008 - Marathon Type II, Class 4 (old Type 1) with Maraglo
WW194009 - Marathon Type I, Class 1 (old Type 3) with Maraglo
WW194010 - Marathon Type III, Class 1 (old Type 6) with Maraglo
WW194013 - Marathon Type III, Class 1 (old Type 6) with date (6645-01-544-9475)
WW194015 - Marathon Type I, Class 1 (old Type 3) with date 
WW194016 - Marathon Digital Navigator
WW194018 - Marathon J-SAR
PW210001 - Pocket Watch, Railroad
SS014006010 - Suunto X10M
SS014005010 - Suunto X10
SS013318010 - Suunto Core Light Green
SS014279010 - Suunto Core Light All Black Military
SS013316010 - Suunto Core Light Black
SS013319010 - Suunto Core Alu Brown
3006B - Sport Navigator Watch (Black Dial)
3006W - Sport Navigator Watch (White Dial)
3007B - Professional Navigator Watch (Black Dial)
2006W - Weems Navigator Watch (White Dial) (Limited)
2006B - Weems Navigator Watch (Black Dial) (Limited)
3005W - Classic Navigator Watch (White Dial)
3005B - Classic Navigator Watch (Black Dial)
Covert-OMP1700 - Wrist Watch, Media Player

Note: For stocking and ordering purposes, the dated Marathon Quartz Navigator NSN 6645-01-364-4042/D is not really different item from the non-dated version, as order forms only allow 13 digits, so the "D" get lost. If you want a date, use the above NSN, if you try to use NIIN 01-364-4042/D, you will probably get a non-dated version, they are more common.


----------



## TheHobbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what all these means but WOW!!! I am impressed with the level of knowledge here in the forum. Thank you.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Lysanderxii,

Thanks for your additions, but actually I didn't miss anything, since I intentionally left out two autos C-Sar & G-Sar (not so common at all), Marathon Type IIs, Smiths, Hamiltons, Benruses, Gallets, Seikos, ChronoSports, Beauchats etc&#8230;(which are all obsolute) and all those watches without the NSNs even though they are available via GSA. Cyma and old Precista divers are also pretty much obsolute nowadays. I just listed the most common issue mil watches currently, nothing else.

German armed forces' wristwatches with the NSNs are stories of their own, IIRC Konrad Knirim has listed them all on his web-site. On the other hand they are relatively easy to list; divers are IWCs (Blancpain FFs and Benruses have been obsolute quite some time already and IWCs on their way being obsolute), "doppel"-chronos (flyback function) are Damaskos?, Tutimas, Heuer-Leonidas, Junghans, Orfinas, Hanharts, Arctos and navigation watches are "old" stuff too; Hamiltons, Gallets and Rolex Explorers.

Diver's:

NSN 6645-12-199-5070 is for IWC Amag Combat Divers (Quartz)
NSN 6645-12-199-5644 is for IWC Amag Combat Divers (Quartz)
NSN 6645-12-199-3503 is for IWC Extra Amag Mine Divers (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-199-5530 is for IWC Extra Amag Mine Divers (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-198-4733 is for IWC Amag Combat Divers (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-198-4854 is for IWC Amag Diver (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-197-8096 is for IWC Amag Diver (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-197-9681 is for IWC Amag Combat Divers (Auto)

Old Diver's:

NSN 6645-12-171-4162 is for Blancpain FF Rayville Diver (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-149-5012 is for Blancpain FF Diver (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-129-8664 is for Blancpain FF Combat Divers (Auto)
NSN 6645-00-225-1741 is for Benrus Type II Class A Diver (Auto)

Pilot's chronos:

NSN 6645-12-xxx-xxxx??? is for Damasko chrono (Auto) not sure, if it has NSN yet
NSN 6645-12-194-8642 is for Tutima chrono (Auto) and Arctos chrono (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-182-1763 is for Orfina "Porsche Design" chrono (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-172-8030 is for Heuer Leonidas chrono (Quartz)
NSN 6645-12-148-2298 is for Heuer-Leonidas chrono (Auto)
NSN 6645-12-146-5081 is for Heuer-Leonidas chrono (Manual wind) and Sinn chrono (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-12-146-3774 / 6645-12-340 9456 is for Heuer-Leonidas chrono (Manual wind) and Sinn chrono (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-12-124-8591 is for Junghans chrono (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-12-120-9351 is for Junghans chrono (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-12-121-5208 is for Hanhart chrono (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-12-120-1509 is for Hanhart chrono (Manual wind)

Navigators:

NSN 6645-12-154-4531 is for Rolex Explorer (Auto)
NSN 6645-00-420-6363 is for Hamilton Type 1 Navigation (Manual wind)
NSN 6645-00-066-4279 is for Gallet GP/Navigation (Manual wind)

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

wow wow wow......
great job.......:-!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

WOW
There are WIS like me and *WIS* like you guys
awesome
s


----------

